# Studie: Ende von Megaupload mit negativem Effekt auf Kinobesuche - GVU widerspricht



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Studie: Ende von Megaupload mit negativem Effekt auf Kinobesuche - GVU widerspricht*

					Eine Studie der Ludwig-Maximilian-Universität München und Kopenhagener Business School sorgte am Wochenende für Aufmerksamkeit. Demnach seien durch das Ende diverser Filehoster wie Megaupload die Kinobesucherzahlen bei kleinen Filmen zurückgegangen. Die GVU widerspricht.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Studie: Ende von Megaupload mit negativem Effekt auf Kinobesuche - GVU widerspricht*


----------



## Research (26. November 2012)

> Nach den an den Verband der Filmverleiher gemeldeten Zahlen liefen im  ersten Halbjahr 2012 insgesamt 180 Filme mit weniger als 200 Kopien in  deutschen Kinos an, die von rund 2,2 Mio. Besuchern angeschaut wurden.  Insgesamt gingen mehr als 18 Millionen Menschen für diese Filme ins  Kino.  *[Welcher Wert ist nun endgültig für das erste halbe Jahr?]*
> 
> Im Vergleichszeitraum 2011 starteten 143 solcher Filme, mit 1,5  Millionen. Besuchern am Startwochenende und 6,9 Millionen Besuchern  insgesamt.
> 
> Die Zahlen für 2010 liegen nach VDF bei 132 Filmen; 1,5  Millionen Besuchern am Startwochenende und 8,2 Millionen in der Summe.


2012:
180 Filme 2,2 Mio. Besucher. Macht 12.222 pro Film.
Wenn es der Zweite Wert ist:
180 Filme 18 Mio. Besucher. Macht 100.000 pro Film.

2011:
143 Filme 6,9 Mio. Besucher. Macht 48.251 pro Film.

2010:
132 Filme 8,2 Mio. Besucher. Macht 62.121 pro Film.


----------



## e4syyy (26. November 2012)

Was für ein blödsinn! Es gibt noch unendlich viele andere Anbieter wie Megaupload.
Die Kinobesuche haben damit garantiert nichts am hut.  Größter Müll den ich heut gelesen hab.


----------



## Research (26. November 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...egaupload-aus-sind-filmumsaetze-gesunken.html

Hatte ich hier schon...


----------



## Intelfan (26. November 2012)

Gerade die GVU muss es ja wissen


----------



## Nikolaus117 (26. November 2012)

Klingt glaubwürdig.

Megaupload hat viele andere Filehoster auch mit in den Abgrund gezogen. 
Heute Filme illegal zu bekommen ist schwerer als es noch vor 2 Jahren war.
Habe ich so zumindest aus verschiedenen Freundeskreisen gehört.

Vor allem filme in guter Qualität und auf Deutsch verfügbar zu haben scheint in den letzten 12 Monaten schwerer geworden zu sein.

Ins Kino geht fast keiner meiner Freunde, Studenten haben nun mal kein Geld dafür sich 200 Filme ihm Jahr im Kino anzusehen. Digital geht das.


----------



## Heretic (26. November 2012)

Außerdem werden die Kinos ja auch immer Teurer bzw. der Spaß an dem Ganzen unternehmen.

Im Kino meiner Wahl bezahle ich 8,30 Euro für einen normalen Film mit recht schlechten Plätzen. Und bezahle dann nochmal mal eben locker 5-7 für Nachos + Cola. Wenn man jedes Wochenede reingen würde , sind das ja schon fast 60 Euro.

Und dann habe ich gerade mal nen Bruchteil aller Filme gesehen. Ich für meinen Teil muss als Schüler immerhin dafür rund 9std arbeiten gehen nebenbei.

Ist also nicht einfach alles auf so eine Plattform zurückzuführen. Da wird ein allgemeiner wandel wieder irgendjemanden in die Schuhe geschoben. Weil schlechte Nachrichten bei den Menschen immer besser ankommen. Wow


----------



## TomatenKenny (26. November 2012)

Nikolaus117 schrieb:


> Klingt glaubwürdig.
> 
> Megaupload hat viele andere Filehoster auch mit in den Abgrund gezogen.
> Heute Filme illegal zu bekommen ist schwerer als es noch vor 2 Jahren war.
> ...



da muss ich dir wiedersprechen heute is es einfacher an filme zu kommen mit guter quali und auf deutsch ..man muss nur wissn wie und wo man suchen muss ^^


----------



## Research (26. November 2012)

Als ich nach Jahren Abstinenz IronSky geguckt habe, zahlte ich nur für den Film auf Parkett (Mitte Mitte) 6€. Ist vollkommen OK. (UCI Potsdam HBF)


----------



## matty2580 (26. November 2012)

Ins Kino gehe ich auch nur noch ganz selten. Zufällig bin ich auch Potsdamer, und war im gleichen Kino.
Mit etwas Popcorn und Cola kommt man schnell auf 20 € pro Person.
6 € sind möglich, wenn man zu einem Angebot ins Kino geht. Die sind im UCI aber selten.

Was die Studie damit ausdrücken will, kann ich selbst bestätigen.
Raubkopierer sind wenn man ihnen die Möglichkeit zu kopieren entzieht, nicht automatisch potentielle Käufer.
Und der "positive" Effekt der Werbung fällt ohne Kopien natürlich deutlich geringer aus.


----------



## Nikolaus117 (26. November 2012)

also in Frankfurt und Stuttgart kostet Longe mit Digitaler Projektion mindestens 9 € dazu kommt 2-3 € für 3D und am Wochenende locker nochmal 1-2 € dazu.

Popkorn plus Cola locker 5 €

da gibt man locker 10-15 € aus für "gute" Plätze.

das mal die Anzahl Filme die viele sehen, ist das locker zwischen 200-2000 € im Jahr ...

Unbezahlbar für Schüler, BFDler, BWler, Studenten oder Auszubildende/Duale Studenten


@*ExtremTerror*

ich frag nicht nach wo  
Aber viele einschlägige Seiten haben sich im Angebot verschmälert und viele sogar geschlossen.
Auch vom Kino.to Nachfolger habe ich nichts gutes mehr gehört.

Vll ist es jetzt wieder im kommen, das weiß ich aber nicht. Ne Zeitlang hat es aber auf jeden fall gewirkt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. November 2012)

Tja... das die GVU was anderes machen kann als dementieren, habe ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich erwartet.
Die müssen natürlich immer schön ihr Freund-Feind Schemata aufrecht erhalten, um ihre eigene Legitimation zu behalten.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das Microsoft (und deren immenser illegaler Verbreitung von XP (von den Versionen davor und danach weiss nicht nicht) mit Sicherheit anders ausgesehen hätte, wenn diese nicht *auch* von der Verbreitung als quasi Werbeplattform einen Nutzen gehabt hätte.

Ansonsten gucke ich mir gute Filme auch lieber im (kleinen gemütlichen) Programmkino an, von den Risiken und Nebewirkungen von den Kino..xx -Streamingseiten kriege ich nur hin und wieder was mit, wenn mir Bekannte/ Freunde ihren Läppi wortlos, aber mit erwartungsvollen Blick  , reichen, um mal wieder einen dieser hässlichen "Ich klick-jetzt-Mal den Banner-weg- Trojaner" zu entfernen zu lassen...  (beim 2. oder 3. Mal gibts dann von mir Linux "druff")


----------



## Voyager10 (26. November 2012)

Wenn die Kino Besuche rückläufig sind liegt das bestimmt auch an der chronischen Unterfinanzierung der Kunden wenn man bedenkt wie viele Deutsche immer mehr in präkere Beschäftigungen gezwungen werden wo man sich keinen Luxus mehr leisten kann. Sowas verschweigt die GVU wenn Sie immer behaupten das die Raubkopierer an allem schuld seien .


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. November 2012)

Gerade Hollywood kann mal die Klappe halten. Die zeigen seit Jahren schon eine Ideenarmut, dass einem gradezu schlecht wird. Remakes, Buchverfilmungen (meist Schund) und der X-te Teil von Schlagmichtot^^ 

Da überlegt man sich's schon zwei Mal, in einen Film zu gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2012)

Kann mir mal einer diese Studie erklären?
Wenn ich das richtig lese, haben die ihre "Kontroll"gruppe nach dem Kriterium "unbeinflusste Filme" ausgewählt???
Wie unseriös wäre das denn: ""Nicht unbeeinflusste Filme" haben, im Vergleich zu "beeinflussten Filmen" andere Einspielergebnisse seit dem Ende von MU"


----------



## cloth82 (27. November 2012)

Die GVU widerspricht grundsätzlich allem, was ihren Zielen, Ansichten und Behauptungen zuwider läuft.


----------



## Research (27. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer diese Studie erklären?
> Wenn ich das richtig lese, haben die ihre "Kontroll"gruppe nach dem Kriterium "unbeinflusste Filme" ausgewählt???
> Wie unseriös wäre das denn: ""Nicht unbeeinflusste Filme" haben, im Vergleich zu "beeinflussten Filmen" andere Einspielergebnisse seit dem Ende von MU"



Yupp, so ganz steige ich nicht dahinter. Sehr wenig Material und Belege...
Auch die Aufarbeitung lässt zu wünschen übrig.


----------

